# New website take a look



## 2peterhunter (Dec 8, 2014)

http://www.freshlookllc.com
Just got up a week ago needs better pictures and some other editing any other thoughts or reccomendations?


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Put your phone number in the header by your logo.


----------



## 2peterhunter (Dec 8, 2014)

Sounds good anything else?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Write some content (on home page) so the search engines know how to rank you.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

An easy check here, check the speed on the Google tool.

https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/insights/?url=abc


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

You need more content and a easy way for a customer to contact you. 

This is what I see on mobile. 










Install a free plug in for WordPress called the callnowbutton. With a simple click it allows a customer to automatically call you from any page on your website. 

Here's an example.


----------



## 2peterhunter (Dec 8, 2014)

Sounds good.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

can't say much about the website but my brother has a house in Fergus Falls and spends the summers there.


----------



## 2peterhunter (Dec 8, 2014)

What's wrong with the site?


----------



## vividpainting (Aug 14, 2011)

It looks good. Change youre title tags. it will help alot.


----------



## 2peterhunter (Dec 8, 2014)

Sounds good, thanks


----------



## EddieG (Feb 21, 2015)

2peterhunter take a look at this demo of a site I built for You http://ringadvantage.com/Fresh-Look/ If You like it I can install it on your hosting account and even make changes for You. The site will allow people to tap the phone number to call you, they will be able to contact you from any page , the site is mobile ready so it will look great in a tablet or cell phone.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

EddieG said:


> 2peterhunter take a look at this demo of a site I built for You http://ringadvantage.com/Fresh-Look/ If You like it I can install it on your hosting account and even make changes for You. The site will allow people to tap the phone number to call you, they will be able to contact you from any page , the site is mobile ready so it will look great in a tablet or cell phone.


The mobile version I just saw is fantastic.


----------



## 2peterhunter (Dec 8, 2014)

For sure that looks awesome, what do you need?


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

That mobile version isn't the same site so make sure you are looking at the decktop version.


----------



## EddieG (Feb 21, 2015)

2peterhunter said:


> For sure that looks awesome, what do you need?


 Give me at 386-487-9931 and I will get all your info and upload it to your server for You. Or email me at [email protected]


Thanks Eddie


----------



## ElegantPainting (Aug 25, 2014)

2peterhunter said:


> http://www.freshlookllc.com
> Just got up a week ago needs better pictures and some other editing any other thoughts or reccomendations?


Looks good. There's no limit to Wordpress! It's all you ever need. 
Your site does have a " new in business" feel to it. I would move the before and after photo from the "painting" page, to the home page and disable the slide until you have more like it. Avoid stock photos


----------

